# Problem of Evil



## ChristianTrader (Jul 30, 2004)

http://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/onsite/ProblemEvil.htm

Here is a link to an article on the Problem of evil. (I posted it a while back but it got lost when the board went down.) I would like to hear any feedback, as to the cogency of its attack on free-will and the argument in general.

Thank you for any help.

Hermonta


----------

